# Is this a feasible idea for a dust collector?



## Jackietreehorn (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope the pictures are pretty self explanatory, I stumbled across this in my latest research on improving my situation









Here's a link if anyone wants to read up on it
http://www.instructables.com/id/Making-a-cyclone-chip-separator-for-a-dust-collect/

I would love to vent to the outside, but that's only feasible during spring and summer due to heating. So I thought what if I were to install a couple gates post collection where I can either vent to a wynn filter, or vent directly outside depending on weather. Thoughts? Does this guys setup above look like it should work? 
Here's how I drew it up for my situation









And here's an idea of the current footprint, so it shouldn't (hopefully) take up any more room than I already am.


----------



## Rfwjr (Jun 3, 2014)

You might want to check out what Jay Bates did that was like that. He did several videos about how he built his. His website is jayscustomcreations.com. Hope it helps.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it would be perfectly feasible to work with the blast gates my only hold up would be how much those blast gates and extra connections would hinder the exhaust.

To me it seems that the blast gate under the wynn filter needs to be on the exhaust chute and not on the pipe leading up to the filter. Not sure how it would be done though.

Paul


----------



## Jackietreehorn (Feb 3, 2013)

@ rfwjr I'll check out that site, thanks!

@ Paul Yeah I wonder about that, only thing I could think of would an even split like the 6" to dual 4" that comes with the unit.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Your diagram shows two 90 bend to get to your dc this will cause some loss in power.

I would be interested in the exhaust outside . My recent test had visible very fine dust (the nasty stuff). I have installed a internal thien baffle ,and it is working on 99% of the dust, I think your way should be better. I am reinstalling my filter until I get a better idea.


----------



## Jackietreehorn (Feb 3, 2013)

The two 90's are actually 45's, but I didn't space them correctly in sketchup, one because of time and two cause I'd have to figure out how  I hope to make that a nice gradual sweep


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It would work. You mention that exhausting to the outside would cause a loss of heat in the shop. I have heard this many times, but I wonder just how much heat would be lost. A DC usually runs only when the machine is running, which could be just a few seconds. If the DC were running continously for 5 minutes or so, then yes, a lot of heat could be lost.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've always been interested in trying something like that with mine, just haven't made it a priority. I wonder if the gate on the filter is necessary? Opening the gate to the outdoors would allow the air to follow the path of least resistance, and if a little goes to the filter, so what? Then closing that same gate would drive everything to the filter (I would think).


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

MrRon- for a few seconds I won't even turn on the DC. It takes longer than 5 seconds to wind up to full speed. In the winter months I my DC runs for usually 20 min to an hour at a time. also if you have gas or wood heat venting outside is a mess. During the summer months I remove my filter and put on a small section of pipe and blow it right out the overhead door into the driveway.

To the OP, I love it . when I set mine up it never occurred to me to vent outside. The solution you have drawn looks great.


----------



## squaretree (Feb 5, 2014)

Im running a similar setup, but I am venting to the outside year round. Heating hasnt been an issue for me. I typically heat the shop up before I start working and dont like to have it on during. But im also not running the dc for long periods of time either. If you set the baffle up properly, you wont have any visible dust coming out the vent outside. You can see a pic of my setup on my workshop page if it helps.


----------



## Jackietreehorn (Feb 3, 2013)

I've ordered my Wynn filter so at least I'll be filtering the air for the meantime. I like how the idea basically changes the dust collector into a chip collector as well. What makes me curious is why manufacturers haven't changed the design to something like this.
On heat loss, I'm using electric for heat, and the building has a very poorly insulated floor, the walls are insulated, but it takes a bit to get the place warm. I run my collector sometimes for hours depending on what's going on. My last cut down was six sheets of wood so you can imagine how long it was running. Don't think I could afford to vent outside that long during wintertime. 
And mrron, that's a good point about the gate, saves me from making an extra one…


----------

